# *Sick Blue Gourami Fish



## Lewiskb (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay so, i have a 120 litre tank, plenty of plants and ornaments and hiding places. I recently purchased 2 Blue Gourami fish and unfortunately had to take one back as it was fin nipping my other fish, i also have 1 Angel fish, 2 Royal rams and 1 Red-tail Sharkfish. The other day i noticed a orange/bronze coloured spot on my Blue Gourami fish, and it has been slowly growing in size until now on one side of the fish, half his body is the bronze/orangey colour. I am aware these fish do change colour with mood but i am at a loss, he's keeping close to the bottom of the tank and not moving very much at all. I'm thinking he is actually sick as i thought it was due to his natural colour changing, 

If anyone has any idea about this disease or situation please any info will be welcomed


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Lewiskb said:


> Okay so, i have a 120 litre tank, plenty of plants and ornaments and hiding places. I recently purchased 2 Blue Gourami fish and unfortunately had to take one back as it was fin nipping my other fish, i also have 1 Angel fish, 2 Royal rams and 1 Red-tail Sharkfish. The other day i noticed a orange/bronze coloured spot on my Blue Gourami fish, and it has been slowly growing in size until now on one side of the fish, half his body is the bronze/orangey colour. I am aware these fish do change colour with mood but i am at a loss, he's keeping close to the bottom of the tank and not moving very much at all. I'm thinking he is actually sick as i thought it was due to his natural colour changing,
> 
> If anyone has any idea about this disease or situation please any info will be welcomed


Can you take a pic? I have an idea, but a picture would allow me to confirm.


----------

